# Ingersoll Rand Air Compressor wiring



## bantar1000 (Jul 7, 2016)

I am typically all residential, but this shouldn't be a problem. The business owner said the salesperson told him it would require a 60 amp breaker. I'm wiring an Ingersoll Rand TS4N5 air Compressor. The plate says 230V and 21.5 FLA. Why would I need a 60 amp breaker? 

It's going to be placed within 25' of the breaker box, so I was going to put a double pole 30 and use #10. Even if I did 1 1/2% it would be a 40 amp breaker. How should I wire this thing? Thanks so much! -John


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

What is the actual current at 220 volts (which is probably what you have) and what is the in-rush on starting?

Cheers
John


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

You can size the breaker up to 250% of the FLA, but just because you can doesn't mean you should. A 40 amp breaker on #10 wire should be OK.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have that compressor in my shop. I ran 10's on a 40. It kept tripping out once it had pressure in it. I ended up running 6 on a 60 amp breaker and never looked back. P.S. It is a great compressor.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

#10 thhn on a 40.


Or


#8 Romex on a 40.


I'm not sure if you're piping it or what...


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

If the tag says minimum circuit ampacity ____. Maximum CB or fuse size, then you use that. If not then I you have to use NEC 430.248 and add 25% regardless of what the tag says. Is the building 208 volts or 240 volts. 

FYI : A NEMA motor rated hp is a measure of work while an IEC motor hp is a measure of how much energy it uses. That is why a NEMA 5 hp motor is bigger and draws more amperes than a IEC motor.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Depends if it has an unloader or not. If it don't, it'll start under full head pressure, and the 60a. would be my choice.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

bantar1000 said:


> I am typically all residential, but this shouldn't be a problem. The business owner said the salesperson told him it would require a 60 amp breaker. I'm wiring an Ingersoll Rand TS4N5 air Compressor. The plate says 230V and 21.5 FLA. Why would I need a 60 amp breaker?
> 
> It's going to be placed within 25' of the breaker box, so I was going to put a double pole 30 and use #10. Even if I did 1 1/2% it would be a 40 amp breaker. How should I wire this thing? Thanks so much! -John


Air compressors notoriously start under a very heavy load. This is normal, and also why they don't repeatedly cycle. You can use a smaller breaker and swap it out if you get nuisance trips, but it sounds like your sales rep has seen this before and knows these units take a good 300% to start.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I usually throw 10's and a 60 amp at those compressors.


----------

